# RaidLogic.net out of business?



## drmike (May 14, 2014)

RaidLogic.net is a provider we see here on vpsBoard.

Recall they were smacked hard by the Burst.net hit and run situation.

Looks like per WHT there has been an outage of much of RaidLogic for at least the past 2 days...

source: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=9113759

Anyone have any info on the situation?


----------



## peterw (May 14, 2014)

Never gave them a chance. If you search on twitter you find a lot of WTFs: https://twitter.com/search?q=%40RaidLogic&src=typd


----------



## Francisco (May 14, 2014)

This one caught me off guard.

They aren't charging a 'cheap' price so it *shouldn'* be funding that is putting them under.

I do know they had a lot of their platform with burstnet so maybe with the whole fustercluck

in Scranton it hit home more than was let on?

Francisco


----------



## KuJoe (May 14, 2014)

I dodged a bullet there. We were using them for an external monitor but the amount of false alarms caused us to switch elsewhere.



> This email is to confirm that we have received your cancellation request for the service listed below.
> 
> Product/Service: VPS VZ-128MB
> 
> ...


I'm sure their other clients are hoping the same thing.


----------



## coreyman (May 14, 2014)

I've been hearing about this for several days.


----------



## DomainBop (May 14, 2014)

Francisco said:


> This one caught me off guard.
> 
> 
> They aren't charging a 'cheap' price so it *shouldn'* be funding that is putting them under.


They weren't charging a cheap price but they relied heavily on crappy quality providers like Burst/whoever in Kansas City, so it may have been customer dissatisfaction/lack of interest that put them under.

tl;dr  premium prices, budget quality product, low customer retention = eventual deadpool


----------



## ftpitnipon (May 14, 2014)

Their site seems down and lots of negative messages on twitter


----------



## Francisco (May 14, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> They weren't charging a cheap price but they relied heavily on crappy quality providers like Burst/whoever in Kansas City, so it may have been customer dissatisfaction/lack of interest that put them under.
> 
> tl;dr  premium prices, budget quality product, low customer retention = eventual deadpool


Probably.

I dunno, I thought they rented dedicated servers too?

Francisco


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2014)

Seems to still be down.

Is that blood from the deadpool?


----------



## Sonic (May 16, 2014)

Seems out of biz


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2014)

Still down....

As always, I feel bad for those customers without backups of their data.

So, I got to looking. RaidLogic had a LEB offer March 12, 2014.  Too many providers bank on those offers for making the monthly bills and coasting for a bit.  I'll continue looking at the offers there as indication of stability/deadpool lurking.

The offers made, weren't the cheapest, but much less than most offers in the industry at large:

$9.95/year for a 64MB plan

$14.95/year for a 128MB plan

$24.95/year for a 256MB plan

(all OpenVZ of course)

What else to note....

Locations....

Looked at LEB offer = LA + DAL + MIA + Scranton + KANSAS CITY

LA + MIA + Scranton = BURST.net = GONE.

Would have left Dallas (Enzu) and Kansas City (Datashack) --- for the low end VPS offers.... They supposedly had other locations for non-lowE*.

What else...

CPU model : Intel® Xeon® CPU L5420 @ 2.50GHz  .... ah yeah, 2014 in a shared environment mass selling OVZ...

and...

I/O speed : 12.5 MB/s

IO speeds like that are what started the benchmark porn / horror.

The twits have tweeted:



> *caushlia ndeshjelive* ‏@*caushliatvsport*  May 16
> 
> @*RaidLogic* your site support are off from a week ago
> 
> ...


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Mar 19, 2015)

Francisco said:


> This one caught me off guard.
> 
> 
> They aren't charging a 'cheap' price so it *shouldn'* be funding that is putting them under.
> ...


Very true, trying to do a recovery was not possible with a notice of less then 24 hours, the whole thing should have been handled differently and i apology for this.

We are doing a small scale re-launch in the coming weeks.


----------



## sv01 (Mar 19, 2015)

RaidLogic.NET said:


> Very true, trying to do a recovery was not possible with a notice of less then 24 hours, the whole thing should have been handled differently and i apology for this.
> 
> 
> We are doing a small scale re-launch in the coming weeks.


LMAO


----------



## RLT (Mar 19, 2015)

Love the signature. Especially since the link 404s. Might I recommend a total rebrand? Since the net never forgets. Remember any Google search will dig up the entire mess.


----------



## RockTBN (Mar 19, 2015)

RaidLogic.NET said:


> Very true, trying to do a recovery was not possible with a notice of less then 24 hours, the whole thing should have been handled differently and i apology for this.
> 
> 
> We are doing a small scale re-launch in the coming weeks.


You should fix your order links, they are still showing 404 Not found.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Mar 19, 2015)

They are not yet active, doing a complete website design


----------



## RockTBN (Mar 19, 2015)

RaidLogic.NET said:


> They are not yet active, doing a complete website design


But I saw your ads on WHT already


----------



## northhosts (Mar 19, 2015)

Why would you dig up a negative thread about your own business that is nearly a year old???? crazy..


----------



## drmike (Mar 31, 2015)

I am of the school of thought where you leave the deceased buried.

This rebirth I don't think is going to go so well.  Carries baggage from back there and probably mad prior customers who will show up here and there.

Yeah, do a new company for your own sake if intending on being serious.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Sep 3, 2015)

Now under new management


----------



## MannDude (Sep 3, 2015)

Care to share some details on the new management or what has taken place?


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Sep 4, 2015)

new details RaidLogic.NET is now part of the DTS-NET family

The company now has over 100,000 domain names under management; operate 3 proprietary data centers in Texas,  Nevada and Connecticut

DTS-NET was founded in 1997, and is a privately owned, located in Southington, CT, USA

More Details to come I will keep you all posted


----------



## ItsChrisG (Sep 4, 2015)

Scammer Alert. All over WHT. RAIDLogic is a bullshit scam operation.

Sells hardware then tries to steal your money and never sends you shit. Multiple people attempted to be conned by them, punk bitch tried to steal $2500~ from me too.


----------



## ItsChrisG (Sep 4, 2015)

RaidLogic.NET said:


> Now under new management



Congrats on being a complete fucking idiot. You bought a company that blatantly and publicly scammed or attempted to scam / steal / defraud / "grand theft" people out of cash.

Nice buy bro. Genius move, you will go FAR in the industry.


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2015)

ItsChrisG said:


> Scammer Alert. All over WHT. RAIDLogic is a bullshit scam operation.
> 
> Sells hardware then tries to steal your money and never sends you shit. Multiple people attempted to be conned by them, punk bitch tried to steal $2500~ from me too.



Can you PM me details about this?


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Sep 4, 2015)

we're under new management  as far as ItsChrisG  please read he was refunded before the change over to the new management team  we do not know the detail with this matter or issue with WHT that was with pass management

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1497189&p=9498641&highlight=raidlogic#post9498641


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2015)

ItsChrisG was refunded by PayPal.  Unclear if the Syntrel / former owner of RaidLogic made good with everyone or if this was case of payment companies making the customers good.

This is VERY DISTURBING to me as someone who routinely chases bad actors in this industry.  RaidLogic was a stable long lived brand and in the past two years was acting very strange.

Just because the company was sold, well, unsure how we all believe this is clean.  Like I said earlier, proof of the sale would be go a long way.  Similarly speaking to the Syntrel entity and the person named on account invoices and saying if that's who you bought from might shine needed light on multiple issues.

I thank you for being forthcoming with the WHT thread.  Positive move.


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2015)

Let's take this a bit further for clarity sake:

RaidLogic = Syntrel = TheServerExperts?  Do I have that right?

I know RaidLogic = TheServerExperts from the accounts and like former website design that was suspect.* CONFIRMED ADDRESS MATCHES.*

People are looking in Netherlands or were, probably at another drop ship mailbox company.  Meanwhile, another address in Aruba.

It's interesting the address on raidlogic's domain --- prior... we go from Miami and an interesting shipping business (buy from US and they ship anywhere) to Aruba and what I think is a well established Dutch law firm address...

Jeff Santino was the owner?  I have my ahh.... doubts.


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 4, 2015)

drmike said:


> People are looking in Netherlands or were, probably at another drop ship mailbox company.



What address? I could have a look to see what it is.


----------

